# Snow on Motor Vehicles



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

OK, I did a search and the last time this was brought up was in 2007, hopefully there has been some change since then. All the recent snow has brought up a debate between me and our traffic guy.

We've all seen it, dumb fucks who don't bother cleaning their roofs, hoods and trunks of snow, they just clean the windows (if even that) and drive around with a foot plus of snow everywhere else.

Then the first warm day the snow loosens it's adhesion to the metal body of the car and the shit slides off everywhere. On the road, the windshield (if the retard is stopping) or over the rear window (if they are taking off from a stop). Worse yet if they are on the highway and the whole sheet flies up in the air like its a glittering wing and slams down on the pavement or on someone else's vehicle.

I know New Jersey has a law where the snow has to be removed from the entire vehicle, of course Assachusetts doesn't.

Anyone have any success with charging for unsecured load? Our traffic guy says to write for this, regardless of whether any has spilled onto the road or not. I say, until shit hits the road, there really isn't anything we can write for. Taking that a step further, if anything did slide off and fall, I'd write criminal for negligent operation, but not waste time with stopping anyone if the snow remained adhered to the vehicle.

That wouldn't preclude me from writing all day long if we had an actual law that addressed this particular fuck story though.

Thoughts?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

As a citizen, I would greatly appreciate this guys. This shit happens all the time , its pure laziness and real dangerous to everyone on the highway.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

nothing like having a 10 lb chunk of ice bounce off your hood because the asshole infront of you couldnt be bothered to clean off their vehicle


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

> Section 13. No person, when operating a motor vehicle, shall permit to be on or in the vehicle or on or about his person anything which may interfere with or impede the proper operation of the vehicle or any equipment by which the vehicle is operated or controlled


Hit them with impeded operation? Or are you just talking about snow on the roof? I usually found that if they had snow on the roof, they also had a rear window peephole at best. Good enough for me, and good enough for the podunk court district I was in. lol


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I have written for this and it is a specific law for snow removal. Can't remember what the chapter and section was.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

78thrifleman said:


> I have written for this and it is a specific law for snow removal. Can't remember what the chapter and section was.


I think you have your own CMR for that. its not C.90


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Off the top of my head, 90/6 since they're probably too lazy to clear off their plates and you can also get creative with the "failure to see" in 720CMR 9.06 (9) but I don't have my books anymore to look up things I haven't used.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Not to be funny LG, but I think 90/6 is Failing to display front plate or some such shit. I haven't used that one in a while.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Again, it's been a while, but since you made me look it up:



> it shall always be plainly visible. The said number plates shall be kept clean with the numbers legible and shall not be obscured in any manner


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Commonly referred to as a "Snow Fro". Check out this High Top Fade on Kid 'N Play's whip. Those who grew up in the 80's get this reference. *


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

ROFL

HC, you can an A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ Ralphie daydream style for that one.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thursday of last week, I was heading to work and the idiot next to me on the Pike only had half of his driver's side window cleared.. Just enough to see out on his side and the rest of the car was covered in snow. How the hell can a person drive on a highway, merge, change lanes and drive without seeing out of the window. Fortunately for me, the jackass was heading to the exact same location as i was. He ended up in a fender bender because he couldn't see a car on his right through the intersection. I got to witness this. As soon as the accident happened, the idiot jumped out of his car and proceeded to clear the snow off before the police came. ARE U FKN Kidding me? I gave the other person my business card and told them if they needed me as a witness, they can give my info to their insurance company.
It takes an accident for people to do what they're supposed to do in the first place.

Lazy assholes!


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Johnny... you answered your own question. I looked back at my old V book and I wrote it for 85 6... unsecured load. 

Sure, you can make the claim that if nothing comes off that it is not secured, but I'm sure if you REALLY REALLY try, you'll see a tiny speckle of snow flicker in the sunlight as it drifts off of the vehicle. One flake is as good as 1000 in my book.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Sam1974 said:


> Thursday of last week, I was heading to work and the idiot next to me on the Pike only had half of his driver's side window cleared.. Just enough to see out on his side and the rest of the car was covered in snow. How the hell can a person drive on a highway, merge, change lanes and drive without seeing out of the window. Fortunately for me, the jackass was heading to the exact same location as i was. He ended up in a fender bender because he couldn't see a car on his right through the intersection. I got to witness this. As soon as the accident happened, the idiot jumped out of his car and proceeded to clear the snow off before the police came. ARE U FKN Kidding me? I gave the other person my business card and told them if they needed me as a witness, they can give my info to their insurance company.
> It takes an accident for people to do what they're supposed to do in the first place.
> 
> Lazy assholes!


Good job...the ability to provide an uninvolved witness is HUGE in determing who is more than 50% at fault..you saved the other driver alot of aggravation and served some karma to the jackass


----------



## 13B (Sep 8, 2010)

Chapter 85 Section 36:

- Spilling debris on road from MV

or

-Inadequately covering load on MV (so it COULD fall on other MV or the road)

Both are a $200 CMVI


----------

